# Cobra Kai series 2



## Headhunter (Apr 24, 2019)

so here it is the first episode which is for free. Looks awesome. Kreese finally getting a decent fight scene. Plus I've seen other clips around YouTube and seen how it ends 





SPOILERS BELOW








and damm this series is intense and it's got a pretty crappy ending emotionally all around. There's no winners in how that ended


----------



## Johnsamurai (Apr 25, 2019)

Enjoying it so far.  Lots of 80's nostalgia.


----------



## Headhunter (Apr 25, 2019)

Johnsamurai said:


> Enjoying it so far.  Lots of 80's nostalgia.


I enjoyed it but proffered the first series as it seemed more real. This series especially the last episode and the fights there felt a bit to over the top imo. It was still fun and enjoyable but personally I preferred the first series


----------



## PhotonGuy (Aug 7, 2019)

Headhunter said:


> I enjoyed it but proffered the first series as it seemed more real. This series especially the last episode and the fights there felt a bit to over the top imo. It was still fun and enjoyable but personally I preferred the first series


Yes the big fight in school in the last episode of season 2 was surreal, but it was also comical. Can't wait for season 3.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Aug 13, 2019)

Seems like there's not that many Cobra Kai fans here considering the lack of responses to the thread. Anyway, this will contain spoilers for anybody who hasn't seen it, in the final episode of Cobra Kai season 2 Miguel shouldn't've tackled Robby. Robby was trying to break up the fight, had Miguel not intervened then Robby might've been successful and the huge fight where Miguel got seriously injured might've not happened.


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 13, 2019)

PhotonGuy said:


> Seems like there's not that many Cobra Kai fans here considering the lack of responses to the thread. Anyway, this will contain spoilers for anybody who hasn't seen it, in the final episode of Cobra Kai season 2 Miguel shouldn't've tackled Robby. Robby was trying to break up the fight, had Miguel not intervened then Robby might've been successful and the huge fight where Miguel got seriously injured might've not happened.


Agreed the fight was over before it started Robbie had it broken up then Miguel ran in and started it. He got what he deserved. He started crap and he got put down


----------



## PhotonGuy (Aug 14, 2019)

Headhunter said:


> Agreed the fight was over before it started Robbie had it broken up then Miguel ran in and started it. He got what he deserved. He started crap and he got put down


Well interestingly enough, in earlier episodes Miguel was trying to bury the hatchet. Miguel returned Miyagi's metal and Robby hid the fact, leaving it in the yard for Demitri to find. 
Interesting to see what will happen in season 3, lots of fans speculate Ali will save Miguel since she's got a medical background. I do disagree with the speculation that Ali is Tory's mom. Tory is living rough, much like Daniel in the first movie. If Ali was Tory's mom Tory would be financially well off like Sam since Ali is a doctor and doctors make big bucks.


----------



## Deleted member 34973 (Aug 16, 2019)

I do not think Miguel reacted in the wrong way, considering the circumstance. Robby had Tori (Miguels girlfriend) pinned against the locker. That is what Miguel seen as he approached the situation.

I love this series and always thought Danial was the instigator in a majority of the original movie.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Aug 19, 2019)

Guthrie said:


> I do not think Miguel reacted in the wrong way, considering the circumstance. Robby had Tori (Miguels girlfriend) pinned against the locker. That is what Miguel seen as he approached the situation.
> 
> I love this series and always thought Danial was the instigator in a majority of the original movie.


Robby was only holding Tory against the locker so she wouldn't attack him or Sam. He was clearly trying to break up the fight. If you ask me Miguel acted too rashly.


----------



## Deleted member 34973 (Aug 19, 2019)

PhotonGuy said:


> Robby was only holding Tory against the locker so she wouldn't attack him or Sam. He was clearly trying to break up the fight. If you ask me Miguel acted too rashly.


Under the circumstance, I don't think so, he arrived at a point where someone slammed his girl into a locker.

But, I am sure the writers of the show, designed it that way.

Really though, put your hands on my woman, I will strike first and ask questions later.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Aug 19, 2019)

Guthrie said:


> Under the circumstance, I don't think so, he arrived at a point where someone slammed his girl into a locker.
> 
> But, I am sure the writers of the show, designed it that way.
> 
> Really though, put your hands on my woman, I will strike first and ask questions later.


I see where you're coming from. Perhaps Miguel could've just pushed Robby away, not tackled him. 
But, even though Miguel considered Tory "his woman" he still had feelings for Sam, it was quite obvious. I don't think he would want them fighting and he would probably try to break it up too.
But, the writers had to have Miguel tackle Robby and have the fight get full blown both between Sam and Tory and between Miguel and Robby, as well as having much of the school join in on the fight. You need that kind of drama when you're making a series that you want to be popular.


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 19, 2019)

Guthrie said:


> Under the circumstance, I don't think so, he arrived at a point where someone slammed his girl into a locker.
> 
> But, I am sure the writers of the show, designed it that way.
> 
> Really though, put your hands on my woman, I will strike first and ask questions later.


sounds cool and tough in theory, in reality dumb attitudes like that will get you warming up a police cell


----------



## PhotonGuy (Aug 21, 2019)

So anyway, speaking of season 2, its obvious that Johnny stopped training under Kreese after the first KK movie but I've been wondering if in between the events of the first movie and the events of the Cobra Kai series if he has trained elsewhere. In the first episode of season 2 Kreese says, "You forgot, I taught you everything you know." Johnny responds by saying, "not everything," before landing a kick that sends Kreese's cigar into the waste basket. That would imply that Johnny has undergone additional MA training following the events if the first movie, under different instructors.


----------



## Deleted member 34973 (Aug 22, 2019)

Headhunter said:


> sounds cool and tough in theory, in reality dumb attitudes like that will get you warming up a police cell


Not likely, and just move on. Always talking tough on a forum ( which you do a lot) is what is stupid.


----------



## Deleted member 34973 (Aug 22, 2019)

PhotonGuy said:


> So anyway, speaking of season 2, its obvious that Johnny stopped training under Kreese after the first KK movie but I've been wondering if in between the events of the first movie and the events of the Cobra Kai series if he has trained elsewhere. In the first episode of season 2 Kreese says, "You forgot, I taught you everything you know." Johnny responds by saying, "not everything," before landing a kick that sends Kreese's cigar into the waste basket. That would imply that Johnny has undergone additional MA training following the events if the first movie, under different instructors.


I wondered this as well, makes you wonder if it was from Miyagi.


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 22, 2019)

Guthrie said:


> Not likely, and just move on. Always talking tough on a forum ( which you do a lot) is what is stupid.


Anything I say on here I would happily say in person


----------



## Deleted member 34973 (Aug 22, 2019)

Headhunter said:


> Anything I say on here I would happily say in person


For some reason, I just do not believe that.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Aug 22, 2019)

Tory had a point when she talked about how her mom was fired from  her job in a restaurant when the manager found out that she was taking leftovers home for her and her brother in Episode 6 "Take A Right" in Season 2. It is during a scene where she was working on round kicks with Miguel. Her mom wasn't stealing, she was just taking home food that would've been thrown away anyway as Tory explained, and yet she was fired because it was "against company policy." Tory's mom wasn't being treated fair and so as Tory points out, the world shows no mercy so why should she. Some people have it good such as Sam with her rich dad running the successful auto dealerships but people like her have to fight for every inch of what's hers as she puts it. 

I must say, Tory reminds me somewhat of Daniel in the first movie.

Also, its now obvious Ali is not Tory's mom as some fans speculate. Ali would not be working in a restaurant she's a doctor and she's married to a doctor and doctors are loaded.

Cobra Kai might be a corruption of the martial arts but I can see why somebody like Tory might want to take it up.


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 22, 2019)

PhotonGuy said:


> Tory had a point when she talked about how her mom was fired from  her job in a restaurant when the manager found out that she was taking leftovers home for her and her brother in Episode 6 "Take A Right" in Season 2. It is during a scene where she was working on round kicks with Miguel. Her mom wasn't stealing, she was just taking home food that would've been thrown away anyway as Tory explained, and yet she was fired because it was "against company policy." Tory's mom wasn't being treated fair and so as Tory points out, the world shows no mercy so why should she. Some people have it good such as Sam with her rich dad running the successful auto dealerships but people like her have to fight for every inch of what's hers as she puts it.
> 
> I must say, Tory reminds me somewhat of Daniel in the first movie.
> 
> ...


Meh torys mum got fired from stealing her mum should've just asked for it or offered to pay for it. name one employer who wouldn't fire you for stealing.


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 22, 2019)

Guthrie said:


> For some reason, I just do not believe that.


Really don't care


----------



## PhotonGuy (Aug 22, 2019)

Headhunter said:


> Meh torys mum got fired from stealing her mum should've just asked for it or offered to pay for it. name one employer who wouldn't fire you for stealing.


If you take something out of a garbage can is it stealing?


----------



## PhotonGuy (Aug 22, 2019)

Miguel should've discovered Miyagi Do instead of Cobra Kai.


----------



## JR 137 (Aug 22, 2019)

PhotonGuy said:


> Tory had a point when she talked about how her mom was fired from  her job in a restaurant when the manager found out that she was taking leftovers home for her and her brother in Episode 6 "Take A Right" in Season 2. It is during a scene where she was working on round kicks with Miguel. Her mom wasn't stealing, she was just taking home food that would've been thrown away anyway as Tory explained, and yet she was fired because it was "against company policy." Tory's mom wasn't being treated fair and so as Tory points out, the world shows no mercy so why should she. Some people have it good such as Sam with her rich dad running the successful auto dealerships but people like her have to fight for every inch of what's hers as she puts it.
> 
> I must say, Tory reminds me somewhat of Daniel in the first movie.
> 
> ...


Tory could’ve been born before her mother was a doctor and married to one. Perhaps Ali got pregnant with Tori, her parents kicked her out, and she waited tables while putting herself through school.

But yeah, I highly doubt Tori is Ali’s daughter.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Aug 22, 2019)

JR 137 said:


> Tory could’ve been born before her mother was a doctor and married to one. Perhaps she got pregnant with Tori, her parents kicked her out, and she waited tables while putting herself through school.
> 
> But yeah, I highly doubt Tori is Ali’s daughter.


First of all if Ali was under 18 when she got pregnant and her parents kick her out they could face criminal charges, second of all that would've meant she got pregnant a second time while she was waiting tables since Tory mentions she has a brother. Thirdly, if Ali is Tory's mom, why would Tory not be living with her now? If Ali was Tory's mom and she was living with her then instead of working at the roller skating rink which she was doing in the episode "Glory Of Love" she would be in fat city and wouldn't need to do that. Just as Sam was living off her dad's credit card who made it big as an auto dealer, Tory would be living off her mom's credit card who made it big as a doctor.


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 23, 2019)

Season 3 starting soon and interpreting Simon Rhee is the choreographer/ fight trainer as he's a taekwondo guy not karate. For those that don't know him this is his only movie fight. He's the guy in the eye patch and the guy he's his fighting is his real life brother who's also a taekwondo black belt


----------

